# New digital nutrition scales



## runner (Jan 13, 2013)

I have just bought one of these from Lidls for ?10 as my old mechanical ones don't weigh anything under 100g very accurately.  You can programme in carb and kcal and other values, so when you weigh something, it does the calculation for you.  Will try them out today!  Just thought you might like to know Lidls have them at the mo.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree that digital is much better.  My cheap one from Argos weighs stuff in 1g increments.  No fancy calculations, but for that I have a calculator!


----------

